
JavaScript-this a little utility to edit any text using JavaScript - idobh2
https://github.com/idobh2/node-js-this
======
iwangulenko
Interesting. What do you use it for in your daily work?

~~~
idobh2
Usually when I need to edit JSONs, or textual lists, and need more than a
simple regex search-replace. Found myself copying text to chrome devtools
console way too much :)

